# SSN 2021 Kidding Thread



## SandyNubians

Woohoo! I've made it another year! Most of the girls should be bred at this point so I figured it should be time to put this up. Earliest anyone should be due is early jan, and I think only 1 of them is due around then. The rest should be due Early-Mid march. Almost everyone was bred back in august, but they all ended up going back into heat in October. 

Only early girl(I think) Due Jan, 8th is Winnie the sheep. She is a 1.5yo Katahdin(mix) ewe bred to cowpoke my KatahdinX ram

Then in no particular order. I haven't gone through and done Due dates yet, but most should all be due the first 2 weeks of march.

Boers/Boer X are bred to Tarzan a BoerxAlpine % buck

Bubble
Rootbeer(Not bred yet)
Twinkle toes
Not confirmed/Unsure if I will breed, May 2019 does
Abbey
Tala

Nigerian Dwarfs/Mini. All are/should be bred to Peewee

Ashleigh
Meredith
Lady
Sarsparilla
Liv
Butter(Not bred yet)
Biscuit(Nit bred yet)
Mara(Not bred yet/Unsure if I will breed)
Ginger(If she puts more weight on, if not she will not be bred. 9yo, this would be her last kidding)

And the other Dairy X girls bred to tarzan
MaryLou
Anime

I also have a few ewes who should be lambing they would all be bred to Cowpoke my Katahdin/St Croix ram

Sheep #1 a big Merino girl
Sheep #2 a big Suffolk girl
Winona a Jacobs
And Winnie a Katahdin

I think that is all! Except for my Gertie girl, rootbeers June 2019 doe. I don't think I will breed her until at least mid-2021. So there should be 16 kidding/lambing, possibly 19-21 if I end up breeding everyone. Fingers crossed all does well this year! I will try and get some pics up later.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay! Great to see you again Sandy! I hope all goes well this time for you. :neat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..I'm ready to see some :goatkiss: pictures from you !!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh boy I get to watch and cheer you on! I’m so excited to see peewee’s kids this year. I’ll bet he’s gotten bigger and more Bucky. He was such a little squirt when you got him. Tarzan, I’ll bet is handsome as always.

I can’t wait to see everyone’s pictures (especially Mara) I’ve been so invested in following your herd I’m as excited as If they were mine. 

I know you’ve been super busy, so I’ll be patient ... not


----------



## toth boer goats

:coolmoves::great:


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, still no pictures. Windy and cloudy today, then lots of rain and snow the next week. 

Rather interesting day. A neighbor called and said that 4 sheep had been killed, 5 more injured by dogs. Asked if I had seen any. I hadn't. A few minutes later I go out and see a dog running towards the pasture whining/barking...prey drive. I quickly got over there before anything happened and got the dog inside. I saw this dog a few days prior but didn't know where she lives. I called the non-emergency dispatch and they sent someone out. They found someone who knows the owner quite quickly. They took her and that was about it. Then the actual owner showed up. Was she ever rude! "Um, so what did my dog SUPPOSABLY do to your animals!?" ...Nothing. I just didn't want any hurt and didn't know where she lives. "So your first option was to call the cops!?"...I mean, I had no idea where she lives at and last thing I wanted was the dog to come back when I am not home and kill my livestock. Pretty suspicious that she shows up not even an hour after I talked to the sheep owner. Of course, her dog "Is friendly, and she would never do that! She probably just wanted to play" She clearly didn't see her when I walked her past the rabbit pen! That dog didn't want to play. Some people. On top of that, poor ginger the oldest girl. I'm not sure if it was stress from the dog or what. Not long after I went in after all that I saw her lying in the pasture doing the dying goat kicks. I got out and carried her to the barn. Pumped her with probios, antibiotics(she has had a bit of a runny nose) and B-complex. Her temp was cold. She is now eating and walking ok, but I worry she may not make it through the night. Days like these, though few and far between, suck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would rather talk to a jerk..about THEIR Responsibilty running loose. Than have to clean up the destructive aftermath. I think you did the right thing. The owner of the dog should be grateful to you. Hang in there. You did a very kind thing for that dog. Your Goats are alive & well. The dog wasn't shot..hes been rescued. And the Jerk will always be a jerk. So 2.out if 3 are :great:..

:heehee:


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> I would rather talk to a jerk..about THEIR Responsibilty running loose. Than have to clean up the destructive aftermath. I think you did the right thing. The owner of the dog should be grateful to you. Hang in there. You did a very kind thing for that dog. Your Goats are alive & well. The dog wasn't shot..hes been rescued. And the Jerk will always be a jerk. So 2.out if 3 are :great:..
> 
> :heehee:


Yeah, just frustrating to have to deal with it in the first place. Like was said to the officers, I have no issues with dogs as long as they aren't bothering anything. There are several other dogs that come and go from my property but none of the care for the animals. If I see this dog again, if she is actively hurting any animals, S.S.S. If she is trying to get them but not hurting them...either the dog mace or bear spray if she won't leave. Sweet dog. She just has crazy high prey-drive and should be contained for her safety, and also the safety of other animals. Having an attitude doen't help anybody and now I have yet another neighbor who doesn't like me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That's ok..those kind of neighbors aren't worth having. Not reliable.! I'm not as patient as you are. I tell the people one time. If the dog is on my property after that....he just disappears. Hmmmmmm. So I understand your frustration. But I also know the devastation the dogs can do. So I choose the SSS...and then no reason to talk to the jerks anymore...right? Hang in there.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Prayers sent for sweet Ginger! I really hope she gets better poor thing!
I hate people who let their dogs go unchecked. I don't give them a second chance I opt to take out any threat. I'm not losing my animals to a dog. Yes, I feel sorry for taking a life,but it's better than losing 5 like your neighbor.

Edit:
If the dog isn't near the goats I let them Waunder home after shooing them off ...but showing too much interest...SSS


----------



## YouGoatMe

Praying for Ginger! I hope she makes a full recovery. I'm so scared of dog attacks here. There are so many strays and people let their dogs run loose all the time.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How's Ginger this morning?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> How's Ginger this morning?


She is still alive. Just not well. She walked around and ate this morning. I have a heater and blankets on her with all the food she wants but she isn't moving. As much as I want to get the vet out, It just doesn't seem worth it at her age. I will put her down if she is in pain, but she seems OK right now. I think she is almost 10yo and with all the dental issues she had and the weight loss, I just don't have much hope for her as it is getting colder. 9°F windchill right now and everyone is shivering. Hoping the blanket and heater are making her more comfortable.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Prayers sent for sweet Ginger! I really hope she gets better poor thing!
> I hate people who let their dogs go unchecked. I don't give them a second chance I opt to take out any threat. I'm not losing my animals to a dog. Yes, I feel sorry for taking a life,but it's better than losing 5 like your neighbor.
> 
> Edit:
> If the dog isn't near the goats I let them Waunder home after shooing them off ...but showing too much interest...SSS


Same here. It drives me crazy. It should be their job as it's owner to keep it safe, just as it is my job as the owner of my livestock to keep them safe.

Just scares me a bit as someone from fairly close to here once shot 2 dogs that were harassing his sheep. It was ruled as a justified shooting. Owners tracked him down, broke into his house and beat him! He ended up in the hospital. Some people, and I am not going to mention any breeds here, but especially people with this breed seem to think their dog wouldn't hurt a fly and that anyone who thinks otherwise is just making it up because they hate the breed. I have a german shepherd, one of the more powerful/dangerous dog breeds. He is dog reactive, which many are known to be. People are scared of them because of it. I do not sugar coat it, he can and quite possibly WILL kill another dog if it gets too close to us or is on our property. Especially near the animals. Do I let him do that, no. I don't want my dog hurt or responsible for something like that, but I am not hiding and saying he is friendly or just wants to play. He doesn't. They seriously(and even the cops) didn't seem to understand a dog can be super friendly with people and other dogs, but have high prey drive and want to kill anything that runs, or be fine with prey and humans but hate dogs, etc. I thought about apologizing to the neighbor for calling the cops first instead of looking for her, but I decided not to. I don't think I'm in the wrong, and maybe I sound rude but I hope they got a dog at large fine and have to keep their dog contained like she should have been in the first place.


----------



## SandyNubians

I did manage to get some pictures of the girls. Not the best as it is cold, windy, rained and snowed last night and I still don't have the barn ready yet.

Back to front. Abbey, Tala, and Mara









Sheep #2 (No name yet) I just got these girls in September. Wasn't able to get them shorn before it got too cold. Still skittish but getting better. These girls are HUGE pushing 470lbs for #2 and 340lbs for #1








Sheep #1









Left is Winne and right is cowpoke the ram they are bred to









These pics are harder to see, everyone was trying to eat at once on a feeder I still need to fix. Left to right. Chonk(2020 kid not going to be bred) Gertie, Mary-Lou, and Bubble









Mara giving me her "Go away" Face. 









Liv









Left(or back) to right(or front). MaryLou, Lady, Not sure, Anime, and bubble.









Butter









I couldn't get pictures of, Ash, Winona, Meredith, Rootbeer, Twinkle, Sarsparilla, or biscuit. I will try and get those when it isn't so windy.

Just for viewing pleasure here is this years batch of keepers(Chonk is staying as well)

Back to front. Rain, Dog, and Birds








And Half blind Huata who is always on my tail!


----------



## MellonFriend

Good lookin' critters. 

Sheep #2 looks like a rich lady in a giant fur coat with that wool of hers. Like Cruella De Vil or someone like that.:lolgoat:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww look at all those cuties! I agree...she does look like she is wearing a huge mink stole....lol lol 
So glad to see you enjoying all your girls & buck.


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> She is still alive. Just not well. She walked around and ate this morning. I have a heater and blankets on her with all the food she wants but she isn't moving. As much as I want to get the vet out, It just doesn't seem worth it at her age. I will put her down if she is in pain, but she seems OK right now. I think she is almost 10yo and with all the dental issues she had and the weight loss, I just don't have much hope for her as it is getting colder. 9°F windchill right now and everyone is shivering. Hoping the blanket and heater are making her more comfortable.


Oh poor sweet thing! Can she wear a sweatshirt or wool sweater? Oh I'd be in that neighbors face right now! 
Praying hard for her!

All dogs have a hunting instinct and no matter their sweet disposition they can and will act on it. Don't second guess yourself, you're a responsible dog owner and that fool of a neighbor needs to understand animals will do what they're bred for....ugh I hate people who wear blinders where their animals are concerned it's so frustrating. My sweet 3legged shipoo (shitzu poodle cross) loves everyone and is buddies with all my baby goats. Even Trying to foster them...but she'll snap at them if they play too rough (or she thinks they are.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my Mara is looking more like her sweet mama everyday. I love the look it’s her spunk showing 
All the girls look great, shiny and healthy! 
Those sheep are adorable (and fuzzy) too cute!


----------



## SandyNubians

We lost ginger Friday night, along with a wether sheep. Looks like he got stepped on by the horse in an unfortunate accident. Ginger looked like she was getting better, but I woke up Saturday morning and she was already gone. That was a bad start to the weekend. 

Anyway, it's been pretty boring and non-eventful since. I am getting hay tomorrow I hope. That's when it always feels real. Once I get the barn cleaned and ready and get the winters hay. Maybe wishful thinking but I think Winnie seems to be getting rounder. She should have about 50 days left if she is bred. That's about all that is happening, lol. I think tala and abbey may have been bred last week but never actually saw anything happen so we will see.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh geez so sorry about loseing Ginger and your wether. 
Yes something about getting it all cleaned out..that hay smell..it just seems like kidding time. Ol man Winter is comeing,,and all the preggos start to waddle and get really wide. Lol lol. My favorite time of year.


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry anout Ginger and the sheep boy! :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jubillee

Aww I am sorry about Ginger and the wether. That stinks. 

But yay for babies coming!! Exciting to watch again, such pretty girls and I agree, it looked like that sheep was wearing a big fluffy coat, I rather liked it LOL. We have Katahdins and they're just now getting their fluffy and super soft winter coats! They look like little wooly bears haha.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry.


----------



## SandyNubians

Got my hay! Woohoo! Makes it feel real that kids are coming shortly. In 3 months, 1 week anyway.

Hay just makes me feel so happy. What makes me even happier is that by chance I saw a post of hay last night on CL, saw the house in the background, and thought it looked familiar. It was my neighbor who is only 2 houses away. 80/20 3rd cutting Alfalfa/Grass(Perfect for me!) Super leafy. It was only $6!! Per 85-90lb bale for me. The cherry on top. I watched it grow and be harvested from start to finish. Which is pretty cool. I always thought they used the hay for their cows. That was pretty lucky. The other hay I was supposed to get was $9 per bale, plus delivery and stacking.

Got 50 bales today, I will get another 50 tomorrow and I should be good until April. Smells amazing, looks amazing(So green!), feels amazing. I can't wait to give it to the girls tomorrow and see how they like it. The stuff they have now is more of a grass/weed/alfalfa and they like it, but I already had some trying to hop the fence after I gave them a handful of this new stuff, lol. Needless to say, I am one happy goat lady today! Aside from my back hurting from stacking, and the thunderstorm, rain, and 30mph winds that appeared out of nowhere as I was trying to stack everything in the hay shed, it's been a good day.

Pictures don't do justice how green this stuff is!









Next projects. Finish cleaning the barn. Fix and move the hay feeder into the barn. Build a creep feeder for the kids. Destroy and replant the pasture. Fix fences. That should keep me busy till it is closer to kidding season.


----------



## MellonFriend

Looks delicious and what a great deal! :hubbahubba: I love me a full hay shed.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh that is awesone.you are going to have some very happy munchers! They will be so content! And wow...what a Great Price!


----------



## MadHouse

You know you’re a goat farmer when a shed full of green hay can make you sooo happy! I totally feel it!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no, I’m so so sorry Gingers gone. ((Hugs)) so sad about the wether too. 
Your hay looks lovely! We’re paying $22. For a three wire bale.. you’re so lucky to have a source close by.
Looking forward to updates on your waddle squad.


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, I got the hay feeder torn down, fixed, shortened, and moved. Hay shed is 100% full(no room at all! Makes me so happy:lolgoat I am just starting on barn clean up so things are a bit messy. We are officially into the teens at night. No nights warmer than 18°F at least in the next 2 weeks. No days warmer than 38°. Supposed to get snow tomorrow morning. Should be fun! Rushing to get the barn cleaned and get some warm bedding down.

Now, I am 99.9% sure Winnie is bred!(dance) She is HUGE! I noticed last week she was starting to get a little bit chunky, didn't want to get my hopes up in case she just has a big rumen. She is clearly getting bigger by the day now. At least twice the size of all the other sheep. 5 weeks left!














I believe mara may have been bred a few days ago. I noticed she had a goopy back end when I was getting pics of Winnie. If that is the case, I *think *everyone is bred. So there should be 15 does, and 3 ewes, due between March and April. With about 10 of them due in a 10 day period. 4 on the same day. (doh) I would rather have that instead of spread out over several weeks going crazy, lol. 96 days until the real fun begins!


----------



## ksalvagno

Good luck!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

SandyNubians said:


> I did manage to get some pictures of the girls. Not the best as it is cold, windy, rained and snowed last night and I still don't have the barn ready yet.
> 
> Back to front. Abbey, Tala, and Mara
> View attachment 191085
> 
> 
> Sheep #2 (No name yet) I just got these girls in September. Wasn't able to get them shorn before it got too cold. Still skittish but getting better. These girls are HUGE pushing 470lbs for #2 and 340lbs for #1
> View attachment 191087
> 
> Sheep #1
> View attachment 191089
> 
> 
> Left is Winne and right is cowpoke the ram they are bred to
> View attachment 191091
> 
> 
> These pics are harder to see, everyone was trying to eat at once on a feeder I still need to fix. Left to right. Chonk(2020 kid not going to be bred) Gertie, Mary-Lou, and Bubble
> View attachment 191093
> 
> 
> Mara giving me her "Go away" Face.
> View attachment 191095
> 
> 
> Liv
> View attachment 191097
> 
> 
> Left(or back) to right(or front). MaryLou, Lady, Not sure, Anime, and bubble.
> View attachment 191099
> 
> 
> Butter
> View attachment 191101
> 
> 
> I couldn't get pictures of, Ash, Winona, Meredith, Rootbeer, Twinkle, Sarsparilla, or biscuit. I will try and get those when it isn't so windy.
> 
> Just for viewing pleasure here is this years batch of keepers(Chonk is staying as well)
> 
> Back to front. Rain, Dog, and Birds
> View attachment 191103
> 
> And Half blind Huata who is always on my tail!
> View attachment 191105


Butter has the cutest colors!


----------



## Jubillee

Wow that hay price is amazing. We are paying about $23 per 3 strand bales of straight alfalfa. I'd have jumped all over that too, especially being so close! 

Hooray for Winnie being bred!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, some good and bad things this last week.

3 days ago I went out and found peewee dead I have no idea what the heck happened. He was a little bit thin from the rut, but still a definite 2 BCS. I can only guess, but from where I found him looks like he just froze to death. He was very tiny and it was cold that night at °9F. And tarzan doesn't like him sleeping in the barn with the does, so he may have chased him out. That's what I am guessing anyway. Though I did notice it warmed up a bit that some blood started dripping out of his mouth. I really have no idea though. Really hoping all the does he got took now. I was only planning to keep one standard kid, but I will definitely keep a doeling from peewee if I get one.

Anyways, the good. Winnie has a little udder! It is super cute.








Winnie has 30 days left. All the other girls should start in about 80-84 days.


----------



## MellonFriend

So sorry for the loss of Peewee. :rose: That's really rough. 

That is a cute little udder though.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no poor peewee! Sounds like he had an internal injury, maybe Tarzan rammed him. I’m so so very sorry you lost him. He was such a sweet boy. I’ll keep my fingers crossed for a doe from him for you!
Awww, look at Winnies little udder...it’s adorable!
Who bred Mara?


----------



## MadHouse

My condolences concerning Peewee. :hug:

Very cute sheep udder!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh no poor peewee! Sounds like he had an internal injury, maybe Tarzan rammed him. I'm so so very sorry you lost him. He was such a sweet boy. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a doe from him for you!
> Awww, look at Winnies little udder...it's adorable!
> Who bred Mara?


Yeah, I thought about that. I may do a necropsy and see if I can find anything. It will be cold enough out to wait so I will probably do it in a few weeks if I get the time.

Im not sure. She was with both of them. I would have, and wish I kept her with peewee, but she is the exact same size as gelato, abbey, and tala(all standards) so I figured she will be fine regardless who breeds her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So sorry for the loss of Peewee. 
But your udder is really cute.


----------



## Jubillee

Oh man that is terrible. I'm so sorry  We suffered some loss this year, I know it sucks. 

But ooooh weee I love FF udders coming in! So adorable! Looking forward to the 2 FF we have starting some in about a month or so!


----------



## SandyNubians

Mara definitely isn't bred to peewee. She is for sure in heat today and I actually saw her get bred this time. So she will be due May 3rd. Right at 2 years, 3 months old.


----------



## SandyNubians

Getting closer! I don't 100% remember the day Winnie was bred. So she could be due between Jan 1 and Jan 9th. So about 17-26 days left! Here is another udder pic. Definitely still growing. Sheep udders are bigger than I thought they would be. Her ligs are starting to loosen up as well! Very excited to see my and her first lambs!









I also got some pictures of handsome Mr.Tarzan this morning. Sire to all the standard kids. Darn pics aren't working  Will have to try on the computer in a bit!

About 75ish days until all the other girls start kidding.


----------



## Jubillee

Awww I love lambs! All ours are due end of March into April. We have I think 7 ewes bred.


----------



## SandyNubians

Jubillee said:


> Awww I love lambs! All ours are due end of March into April. We have I think 7 ewes bred.


That's awesome! These are my first sheep and will be my first lambs ever. I couldn't find anything on signs they are bred or close to lambing. Everything I read basically said that they leave the flock and paw the ground when they are lambing and that is about it. I think I read somewhere that they lose their ligs like goats...? But that was a while ago. I thought from what I read, they didn't get an udder until the last 1-2 weeks but I guess that was wrong. I an guessing they will fill very quickly and get tight when they are about to lamb? Like goats. Or do they just slowly fill? Sorry for the questions! Totally new to me and I am even a little more nervous than I usually with the goats.


----------



## Jubillee

SandyNubians said:


> That's awesome! These are my first sheep and will be my first lambs ever. I couldn't find anything on signs they are bred or close to lambing. Everything I read basically said that they leave the flock and paw the ground when they are lambing and that is about it. I think I read somewhere that they lose their ligs like goats...? But that was a while ago. I thought from what I read, they didn't get an udder until the last 1-2 weeks but I guess that was wrong. I an guessing they will fill very quickly and get tight when they are about to lamb? Like goats. Or do they just slowly fill? Sorry for the questions! Totally new to me and I am even a little more nervous than I usually with the goats.


So I had the same issue. We've only had 2 lamb here. One I didn't even know was bred LOL. I couldn't find ANYTHING about ewes due to kid. I had one, I knew was supposed to be bred (from the person we bought them from) and didn't know when she was due. She started an udder and I thought maybe like goats...we were 4-6 weeks out. Umm no...she had the baby 2 weeks later...in a thunderstorm! Came out and there was baby.

2nd one we got this past April. No clue she was bred. I missed the comment that she was possibly bred, when we bought her. (My husband said the guy told us maybe...I don't remember that) Anyway, one day went out to feed and saw something tiny on the ground when I was mentally counting sheep. Ran over and the ewe had just had her maybe an hour before! That was a fun surprise!

Our sheep, with lambing, we are more hands-off. They lamb with the herd and we just watch and make sure everyone is doing good. They're not AS tame as the goats. Well, maybe now, they will come up to us and be petted...but the July ewe lamb...she thinks we're going to kill her or something...so afraid even though she sees all the others come to us.

So no...not helpful...sorry. I made note when I saw the ram breeding certain ewes and know the last week of March and first week of April...all lambs should be born.


----------



## SandyNubians

Winnie has 7 days left!!!!(dance)I think... Could be due as late as Jan 14 or as early as Jan 4th. So between 5 and 14 days, I figure she should be somewhere in the middle. Ligs are very loose and udder is about the same. I think she just has one little lamb in there.

As for everyone else, does should start going in 60 days. Meredith, Sarsparilla, and The merino ewe all went into heat. The the does went to see a buck someone was kind enough to let me use last minute. A pretty standard buckskin nigi. And The merino I never saw get bred but if she did it would be to cowpoke.

Getting exciting!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! Almost there 
Happy New Year!
So exciting...can’t wait to see the little lamb!


----------



## MadHouse

5 more days until the lamb is due! I am excited for you!!


----------



## SandyNubians

Woohoo, 2021. So ready to put the nightmare that was 2020 behind us.

I found the day she was bred! I was hanging a new calendar and realized I marked the date down. She was in heat September 12th. That puts her on day 145 which makes sense. Couldn't find her ligs and she has been acting a bit strange. Pushing her head in the wall, ramming everyone, licked me a few times, discharge, looked like she has dropped, and doing some stretching. Her udder still isn't quite full, but I don't know if she will fill it.

Excuse the muddy walls. Had a bunch of rain last night and everything is a muddy mess(Thank you chickens...) Look how much she dropped! She used to look like a big balloon and I definitely couldn't see her hips before. Also photo bombing lamb, Morty. I am ready for some babies to start the year off on a good note!


----------



## SandyNubians

I tried really hard and couldn't find ligs(a lot harder with wool, lol) The way she is acting, I think she may be in early labor or close to it. Wouldn't surprise me with all the rain. Watching her on the cams for now. Will see what tomorrow brings!


----------



## MadHouse

Happy lambing!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Yay! I can't wait to see some cute little lambies! I hope everything goes smoothly for you!


----------



## MadHouse

The pictures of the hind end of one and face of another actually looks like one sheep doing a cool yoga move!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Loved Morty photo bombing:heehee:. Cracked me up(embarrassed). So cute. Thanks for the laugh. Happy lambing!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy lambing.


----------



## SandyNubians

Aww, wish I had some lambs to show. I just want to see some cute babies already(Thankfully lots of other kidding threads seem to be starting so I have lots to keep me occupied!)

Rained all night, supposed to go for at least another 8 hours. Pasture and barn is flooded. No more straw so I had to dig a bunch of dirt out from under the hay shed. Made an area just big enough that everyone can be on high to be dry. I filled the chicken coop(where I have winnie for now) with a bunch of pine shaving I had so she is high and dry. You would think perfect time to pop them out! Nope, she seems pretty normal again. Udder seems a little bigger but nothing else. I did find ligaments so I think between the wool and them being low I just managed to miss them. Oh well! Day 146. 147 is what I heard is the usual day they go, so hopefully tomorrow!

Then about 55 days until the other girls start. Should start seeing some bellies get bigger soon! Bubble already seems a lot bigger so I am wondering if she has another set of quads in there.


----------



## GoofyGoat

I hope y’all get dried out soon. Rain and mud is no fun for lambing (or kidding) 
Thinking happy pink thoughts for your first lamb and a textbook easy time for your ewe.
There’s a cute show on Amazon Prime about Victorian farms and they talk a lot about lambing maybe you and Winnie can watch it while you wait. I learned a thing or two that I’m going to try here on my little patch of land.
Happy New Year and I can’t wait for pictures


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> I hope y'all get dried out soon. Rain and mud is no fun for lambing (or kidding)
> Thinking happy pink thoughts for your first lamb and a textbook easy time for your ewe.
> There's a cute show on Amazon Prime about Victorian farms and they talk a lot about lambing maybe you and Winnie can watch it while you wait. I learned a thing or two that I'm going to try here on my little patch of land.
> Happy New Year and I can't wait for pictures


Oh no. You shouldn't show me stuff like that! Guess it is time to make some popcorn and multitask watching that and ewe cam! :lolgoat: Thank you! I will definitely watch it later!

Usually we don't have this much rain until early Feb. I would have preferred snow, but muddiness aside at least it watered the pasture! I will have to go seed it before if freezes up again.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

Watch Sandi Brock on you tube. She is the lambing queen lol.


----------



## SandyNubians

Day 147 the most common date for them to lamb, according to everything I read anyway. I do remember she was bred at night so technically day 147 won't be until around 8 tonight 

She is acting pretty normal. Udder feels bigger. Borderline tight, but not quite there. She was very swollen in the back end and her ligament area felt waay lower. Not enough for me to get excited yet, but enough to keep me hovering and peeking in the camera.

Ugh, these last few days always seem sooo much longer than the almost 5 months to get here! I wouldn't be so worried about it, but this is Winnies first lambs, Cowpokes first lambs, and my first lambs! I just want to be able to get a good feel for what it is like and make sure everything goes smoothly.

Here is her udder from this morning


----------



## SandyNubians

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Watch Sandi Brock on you tube. She is the lambing queen lol.


Oh yes! I already follow her. She is awesome! That is where I got my CIDR protocol from.


----------



## Jubillee

Ahhhh baby lambs soon! I absolutely LOVED the pics earlier with the photobomber! Hahaha. That face was just so adorable. "Stop taking her pic, look how adorable I am!!!" haha

Can't wait to see little wooly babies!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looking good!
I think you’ll love all the Victorian Farmer shows. I love their Christmas shows too. Peter is absolutely adorable with his pigs too lol.
Popcorn and baby critter tv is one of my favorite pastimes


----------



## Kass

I didn't get to read this whole thread yet... sorry if you already said this. Are you planning to milk her? I am thinking about getting a lamb in the spring, and I've been thinking about trying to milk her when the time comes. I've heard of other people doing it


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

I would love to get sheep someday. When I was a kid, someone on the end of the street had a sheep pasture. There was about 40 sheep there and a tiny tiny home. Never saw who actually lived there, kinda strange. The sheep were all off white..no clue what kind lol. I used to love to go down there and just watch them.


----------



## SandyNubians

Kass said:


> I didn't get to read this whole thread yet... sorry if you already said this. Are you planning to milk her? I am thinking about getting a lamb in the spring, and I've been thinking about trying to milk her when the time comes. I've heard of other people doing it


I am hoping to! She has a nice udder, and I am honestly curious what it will taste like. A neighbor I had a while back had a couple East Friesians and I found out from her that they are a dairy breed(I never even knew there was dairy breed of sheep). Now, she moved away after a year and never did breed them before they were sold. So I didn't get to try it. I even got a EF Ewe on a bottle about 4 years back. I was super excited and she was a sweetheart! Sadly she had a horrible, horrible death by a pig at 4 weeks old. That was my only sheep experience up until mid/late 2019 when I got Winnie and the 3 others.
This was my first sheep and pretty little ewe, Samantha. Only picture I got of her as she wasn't here very long


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My kids showed suffolks for 4H & ffa. They were so sweet. Until they didnt want to be halter trained. Then they were onery. It was always a challenge...but the.kids won them over. They did very well in their shows. But we never.lambed..just purchased to raise & show. 
Im excited for you @fivemoremiles raises sheep. Im sure they could answer any questions you.have.


----------



## SandyNubians

Gooseberry Creek said:


> I would love to get sheep someday. When I was a kid, someone on the end of the street had a sheep pasture. There was about 40 sheep there and a tiny tiny home. Never saw who actually lived there, kinda strange. The sheep were all off white..no clue what kind lol. I used to love to go down there and just watch them.


I feel like that will be me one day (rofl) Tiny little house I spend no time in, but a big ol pasture with 200 goats!


----------



## SandyNubians

Getting there. Day 148(or 147 depending how you look at it)

Her udder I would say is tight, or at least very dang close. It is like a perfectly round beach ball. She was also really wanting to stay outside this morning, which was strange because everyone else was in the barn. Still eating though and acting pretty normal. I would say maybe tonight, but probably tomorrow.


----------



## Tanya

Oooh babies....


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> My kids showed suffolks for 4H & ffa. They were so sweet. Until they didnt want to be halter trained. Then they were onery. It was always a challenge...but the.kids won them over. They did very well in their shows. But we never.lambed..just purchased to raise & show.
> Im excited for you @fivemoremiles raises sheep. Im sure they could answer any questions you.have.


Aww, it is always so special when you can dinally win the over. These guys I have are all fairly sweet, but I am used to dairy goats so in comparison they are like a House cat VS a feral. They will eat out of my hands and I can touch them if they are eating, but no way I can catch them without a chase.

They are kind like a hobby I guess. Goats are my thing, that is what I am almost always focused on. Sheep are kinda like a little side of some wool, and maybe in the future, meat(depending if I let the Suffolk ewe raise a ram up). Kinda just doing it for fun. If this wasn't everyone's first time I would probably just let her go and completely do her thing, but because it is a first I want to be there and get a feel for how it all goes down. If she has more than 1 lamb I think I may pull one as well. Just so I can add a more friendly one to the herd that I can kinda work with.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like she’s just about there..I can’t wait 
Yay Winnie, show us what you got hiding in there....


----------



## SandyNubians

She is definitely in labor. Lots of pawing, yawning, up and down, staring into space, and looking behind herself. Should have lambs in the next few hours!:clapping:


----------



## fivemoremiles

First forget all you know about kidding and goats. sheep are not goats. ewes can delay giving birth for as much as a week. watch your barometric pressure ewes will not lamb in high pressure but if the pressure is moving up or down it is a go. 
if she is chewing her cud she is not in labor. most ewes like to lamb in a corner. they dont like to lay down in the early stages of labor. after you have lambed a few hundred you can see a ewe in labor two hours before they lamb. in the late stages they will stretch there neck and look up at the sky. we call it praying. if you see a ewe praying she should give birth in about 15 minutes.

Sheep milk is very rich and creamy. it tastes like milk. but there is nothing better than sheep milk ice cream is amazing. it is so creamy that is coats the top of your mouth and you can taste it for several minutes after you are done eating it.


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck, Winnie!


----------



## LisaCan89

SandyNubians said:


> She is definitely in labor. Lots of pawing, yawning, up and down, staring into space, and looking behind herself. Should have lambs in the next few hours!:clapping:


Ahhh I've been following and waiting. I need to see some baby lambs!!!


----------



## MadHouse

I can hardly wait for Winnie’s babies! My only way of having lambs.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok Winnie, start praying like @fivemoremiles said please!
Then our wait For babies is shorter 
I've thought about getting some sheep but it's going to wait until I do a lot more research on which breeds will do well in Texas. 
I want them for meat and lawn mowing mainly, the wool would be a bonus to barter with and an occasional lamb would be cute. I'm thinking 6 ewes and maybe a ram later on.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @fivemoremiles ! I knew you would know! Good going winnie! Bring on the lambs!


----------



## SandyNubians

fivemoremiles said:


> First forget all you know about kidding and goats. sheep are not goats. ewes can delay giving birth for as much as a week. watch your barometric pressure ewes will not lamb in high pressure but if the pressure is moving up or down it is a go.
> if she is chewing her cud she is not in labor. most ewes like to lamb in a corner. they dont like to lay down in the early stages of labor. after you have lambed a few hundred you can see a ewe in labor two hours before they lamb. in the late stages they will stretch there neck and look up at the sky. we call it praying. if you see a ewe praying she should give birth in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Sheep milk is very rich and creamy. it tastes like milk. but there is nothing better than sheep milk ice cream is amazing. it is so creamy that is coats the top of your mouth and you can taste it for several minutes after you are done eating it.


Thank you! Yep, spot on. She went to a corner and did the neck stretching shortly before she started to push.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok we are in suspense...how many and where are the pictures lol!
Seriously, praying it’s an easy lambing for you both!


----------



## SandyNubians

She had a single ram. Went to the corner(right out of camera view, figures) and started to push. There was a nose by the time I went out there and after about 15 minutes of trying to push it out I went to go and check. Both legs were fully backward. I am sure she would have gotten him after a little longer, but I did pull the legs forward and assist a little bit to just get him out. He was up on his feet so quickly. Less than 5 minutes he was up and already following. Very cute little dude. I will try and get some pics later. All done for the next 7 weeks until the does start.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwww! Congratulations!
Can’t wait for the mom and baby pics.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

A ram lamb...how neat. Cant wait to see your pictures! So glad he is here!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek

So excited!!!


----------



## fivemoremiles

I have seen a lamb catch him self during birth. He literally walked out of the birth channel. He didn't fall to the ground tell his mother started to lick him and knocked him down to the ground.
If you look at a ewes teats they are set horizontal to the ground. The lambs have no trouble finding them.
Make sure that the ewes udder is soft and the teets are open.
Ewes colostrum is very thick. It packs a punch a swallow or two lasts awile.


----------



## fivemoremiles

Sheep aree not goats. Ewes can count to one
With singles tonight band its tail castrate the lamb and vaccinate.
Tomorrow morning turn the pair out of the jug. Jugs are small bonding pens i use 4x5 foot jugs.
I keep singles in the jugs no more than 12 hours. Twins get 24 to 36 hours in the jugs. Triplets get up to 72 hours. Ewes see one lamb and they are happy. With twins and triplets the lambs must find mom. So I give twins more time to bond.
Always turn the pairs out in the morning. That gives them time to find one another and set up a base point to find each an other.


----------



## Jubillee

fivemoremiles said:


> First forget all you know about kidding and goats. sheep are not goats. ewes can delay giving birth for as much as a week. watch your barometric pressure ewes will not lamb in high pressure but if the pressure is moving up or down it is a go.
> if she is chewing her cud she is not in labor. most ewes like to lamb in a corner. they dont like to lay down in the early stages of labor. after you have lambed a few hundred you can see a ewe in labor two hours before they lamb. in the late stages they will stretch there neck and look up at the sky. we call it praying. if you see a ewe praying she should give birth in about 15 minutes.
> 
> Sheep milk is very rich and creamy. it tastes like milk. but there is nothing better than sheep milk ice cream is amazing. it is so creamy that is coats the top of your mouth and you can taste it for several minutes after you are done eating it.


Very interesting and helpful! We've only had two lambings here and I missed both due to not having dates when we bought them. But all of ours are now due last week of March through 1st week of April. I can't hardly find anything about sheep and lambing!

Congrats on your little ram Sandy!! I bet he is adorable! Ours were up on their feet real quick too! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations on the ram lamb! I can hardly wait for the pictures!


----------



## fivemoremiles

I find Sandi Brock to be a very good shepherdess. she is good at showing what she is doing but she isn't that good on why she is doing it. I have found that old timers forget what it is like to be a newbie and forget to explain the why. She is good at showing the cuteness of lambs


----------



## Tanya

Congratulations....


----------



## daisysmaid

Awwwww congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Congrats.


----------



## MellonFriend

How's your little lamb doing @SandyNubians? Did you manage to get any pictures?


----------



## MadHouse

How is it going with the baby lamb?
Is anyone else getting close?


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh man, sorry for no updates! Got busy.

Little wade(the ram) ended up finding a new home. Winnie was an amazing mother, but the sheep refused to stay in the barn and she wouldn't feed him as often as she should when she was alone. At 10 days old we had 43° + rain, then 20° temps at night and lamb was literally an icicle in the morning, very slow and refused to move. Winnie must have broke out of the pen, then barn, and went outside will all the other sheep sometime in the afternoon. Lamb followed. Ended up rained on then out in the cold all night. I was worried he would end up dead as we had more rain and cold temps coming. I pulled him and luckily he switched to a bottle almost instantly. Found him a home a few days later and he is doing great with them. Winnie was upset for the day but she's ok now. I dried her up and turned her out with everyone. No more lambing in January! At least not until I can get solid pens built that are tall enough they can't jump out. I feel awful, but I would have felt worse if the lamb had died. This was the cutie though.


----------



## Jubillee

Aww, I'm glad you were able to get him in and find a home before the unthinkable happened. That stinks about mama not letting him eat as much.


----------



## SandyNubians

Ok, as for everyone else. We are getting close! Just 28 days left until the watch starts! 

Mary-Lou, Twinkle toes, and Bessie(The Suffolk) should all be due withing the first week. Bessie on March 2, Mary-Lou on March 4, and Twinkle on March 5th(Unless she goes way early again). Then followed by (I think) Bubble on the 8th, Lady on the 8th, and Ash sometime around there based on her udder. I think anime is due on the 14th? Possibly. I don't remember. I totally forgot to write all the dates. Rootbeer also looks bred for sure. Sarsparilla and Meredith both went into heat again back in mid December. Tala I think was also bred in December. And then mara shouldn't be due until April(?). The merino ewe went into heat but I never did see Cowpoke breed her. All that girl wanted was humans and not another sheep, lol. So we will see with her.

I would be ecstatic if even just 9 are bred. I know for sure at least 7 are, hoping a few others surprise me.

I will get pics in just a few!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay for Pics! Im ready to see them ! Glad your lityle guy is good and at a new home!


----------



## SandyNubians

Jubillee said:


> Aww, I'm glad you were able to get him in and find a home before the unthinkable happened. That stinks about mama not letting him eat as much.


She really was a great mama. But as soon as she couldn't see the other sheep, even if I put her "sister" in with her, she would just pace and scream. I felt it was for the best. I just wasn't prepared yet I guess, and poor minnie was the one who suffered from it


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, this is what I've got for now.

Ashleigh's rear end. Cute little udder coming along, she is probably the easiest one to tell is bred visually.








Bubble. She had quads last year. Not quite as big this year but she hangs super low. I am thinking trips at this point.
















Mary-Lou. She is just now starting to get a little bigger. I think a single. Maybe twins.








Anime. Not quite sure when she is due. But she has a tiny little udder started.








Best I have of twinkle. She is either out enjoying the sunny day we are having today, or in the feeder eating. Hard to see, but a cute little udder under there...somewhere. I can feel it so I am not crazy!








Bessie. He udder is already huge. I mean, she is a big girl, but it is still big! I was told she had trips before, so I am thinking probably trips or twins.









I forgot about liv. She has an udder going on I think. Maybe due mid march? I felt lady and she has a little handful. Rootbeers pooch says bred, can't tell much on her udder. Chonk is still drinking from her. I gotta separate them soon. Everybody will get hooves trimmed, shots, and (not the sheep)copper today. Gotta call the vet in the morning to get some lute or set up an appointment to give dog goat some lute. Dang goat got out on friday and was bred by tarzan right as I was trying to lead her back into the pen. I had no idea she was in heat. Got the barn cleaning up yesterday, and hopefully will reseed the pasture sometime in the next few weeks. Can't wait to have babies bounding around out there!


----------



## fivemoremiles

there are some things that i didnt mention about sheep. they are not goats, they have wool and are not fazed by weather. but the lambs dont have long enough wool. 
to avoid problems shear your sheep one month before they lamb.shearing makes the sheep act more like goats. Shearing will get the sheep to go in the barn to lamb, to sleep and to hide in poor weather.
You may want to lamb in better weather. I lamb in may the end of may. 
was this ewe a FF the first lambing ewes are just dumb.


----------



## SandyNubians

fivemoremiles said:


> there are some things that i didnt mention about sheep. they are not goats, they have wool and are not fazed by weather. but the lambs dont have long enough wool.
> to avoid problems shear your sheep one month before they lamb.shearing makes the sheep act more like goats. Shearing will get the sheep to go in the barn to lamb, to sleep and to hide in poor weather.
> You may want to lamb in better weather. I lamb in may the end of may.
> was this ewe a FF the first lambing ewes are just dumb.


Thank you for all the info you have given! I am totally out of my depths. Will keep that in mind for next year. The other girls should lamb when it is warm out so thankfully I don't have to worry too much. Yeah, she was a FF. I wondered if that had a bit to do with it. Amazing mom outside with the rest but not so great when I tried to keep them put up out of the weather.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Nice save on the lamb, I’m glad you found a good home. All the girls are looking great, it’s so exciting! 
I’ll be following and keeping watch with you. My two aren’t due till the end of March so I have a bit to go yet before I get anxious lol.


----------



## SandyNubians

No major updates. Spent yesterday going through and getting due dates for all the ones I remembered to write down, lol. 25 Days until kidding watch.

Buuut, today is a very special girl's birthday. Mara turned 2 today! So lucky to have this amazing, sweet girl! I only wish I could have saved her mama I did get a new vet this year. They are much closer than my last and in the event of literally all the wrong things happening at once they would be able to get here in 15 minutes vs 30 and flooding(Oh the joys of living right next to the river) traffic.

Anyways, birthday girl got some grain and lots of cuddles today. I love this girl so much.
















And some baby pics because she was/is absolutely adorable.


----------



## MadHouse

:cake:Happy birthday Mara!


----------



## MellonFriend

:birthday1: Happy Birthday Mara! She was (and still is) such a cutie! Look at that little spunky face. :goatkiss:


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Aww, she is adorable. Happy Birthday special girl. :hbd:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, there’s the very very special girl! I can’t believe it’s been two years already. I remember the night she was born and how you lost her sweet mother. It was heartbreaking but you had no choice. She’s grown to be such a gorgeous Little lady...give her extra scratches for me please and maybe a couple of animal crackers too


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh...I remember the night she was born. I felt so sorry for you. Yet I was grateful Mara made it. I just love her! :hbd::cake::cake:artywoot)(woot):hbd::goatkiss:


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, the watch will start a little bit sooner than I thought. Not by much though. I will start watching on the 23rd this month.

I was going through and getting dates for the girls that I remembered to write due dates on. Then when I was looking at the notes on my phone it shows the last time I edited them. The last time I edited was October 7th. I marked that Bubble, Liv, and Ashleigh were bred. I knew bubbles due date but had no idea when ashleighs and livs were. So I just was going to start watching around the 10th when lady is due. Guess not! They had to have been bred on or before the 7th. So they will both be due on Feb 28th or sooner! Can't be more than a week sooner so I will just watch. No wonder it was easy to tell they were bred :lolgoat:

Due dates that I have 
Ashleigh due in 19-24 days (Feb 22th-28th)
Liv due in 19-24 days (Feb 22th-28th)
Bessie due in 27 days (March 2)
Mary-Lou due in 28 days (March 3)
Twinkle Toes due in 29 days (March 4)
Bubble due in 31 days (March 6)
Lady due in 36 days (March 11)
Anime due in 40 days. March 15 (Not totally sure, didn't find a breed date so I am going by udder) 
(Possibly)Tala due on April 4
(Possibly) Abbey due April 4
Mara due May 3
Sarsparilla due May 7
(Possibly) Merino due May 13

Rootbeer is also bred, just not sure when.

Then Meredith, Butter, Biscuit, and Winona. Not sure about these 4 though. Time will tell.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are going to be soooo busy! I can't wait to see all those wee ones! YAY!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, there's the very very special girl! I can't believe it's been two years already. I remember the night she was born and how you lost her sweet mother. It was heartbreaking but you had no choice. She's grown to be such a gorgeous Little lady...give her extra scratches for me please and maybe a couple of animal crackers too


She really is quite the pretty girl! I will give her lots of scratches for you! No animal crackers sadly, but I just made some homemade horse/goat treats so everyone can get a little piece of "cake"


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Your does are surely gonna add quite a few to the 2021 kidding tally. :clapping:


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> You are going to be soooo busy! I can't wait to see all those wee ones! YAY!


I can't wait to be busy! It is the best kind of busy ever! Should have 18-25 kids on the ground by May! Jeeez and to think, next year I *might* have 20-25 does kidding! That will be roughly 40-50 kids! You won't see me complaining though. I would be floating in a sea of baby goats and loving every minute of it!ohlala:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sandy, your farms going to look like this soon...I'm so jealous


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness!:up:mg:


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Sandy, your farms going to look like this soon...I'm so jealous


Oh my goodness, that's priceless!


----------



## Iluvlilly!

GoofyGoat said:


> Sandy, your farms going to look like this soon...I'm so jealous


How do they not just snuggle with them all day long!!:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

But can you imagine giving corid to all of them? Oh my goodness!


----------



## Tanya

Happy birthday Mara. You are so adorable


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Sandy, your farms going to look like this soon...I'm so jealous


Oh my goodness I love that :inlove: Put the biggest smile on my face! Gonna be hard not to keep more than I am trying for. I plan to keep 1 ewe from the Bessie if she has one, and 2 doelings. One from either Lady or Ashleigh(peewees kids) and then one from one of the bigger girls.


----------



## SandyNubians

I finally got everyone squared away! Going to be getting 15-20in of snow over the next week.

Got the barn all set up and cozy. Of course, I just ran out of straw. Been using it to keep the barn dry from the mud and thought we were done with snow. I did have 6 bales of grass hay though, so I used 4 bales and in barn now and will add 2 a little later in the week. Got several bales of hay in there in case I don't want to carry a bale all the way to the barn through possibly 20in of snow. I went to TSC and got several bags of pine shavings as well in case one of the girls decide to pop. I think we are ready!

Ash has 7-17 days left.
Liv should have 7-17 days left.
Then about 18 days until we start the watch for, Bessi, Mary-Lou, Twinkle, and bubbles.

Only got one pic before it started to snow. Ashleighs belly


----------



## GoofyGoat

SandyNubians said:


> Oh my goodness I love that :inlove: Put the biggest smile on my face! Gonna be hard not to keep more than I am trying for. I plan to keep 1 ewe from the Bessie if she has one, and 2 doelings. One from either Lady or Ashleigh(peewees kids) and then one from one of the bigger girls.


Yes, definitely keep two of peewees kids a doe and buckling...he was so sweet and adorable!(when he wasn't being a stinker as boys tend to be  )
I'm glad it made you happy! 
Please stay warm and safe and PLEASE stop sending that cold white wet stuff this way my spoiled Texas goats can't handle it their poor little frozen toes and noses. I'm having to rotate them in and out of the warmer barn into the outside shed. Minerva and Ginny (my preggos) are surprisingly doing better than some of my Wethers. Its gone from 81 to 18* In 3 days 
I can't wait to see your next crop of kids and lambs!


----------



## Jubillee

That video!!! So.many.babies. But oh so adorable!!!

I got the same thought as @Moers kiko boars ... maintenance on all those...phew LOL.

Yay for getting ready and look at that sweet belly!!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Yes, definitely keep two of peewees kids a doe and buckling...he was so sweet and adorable!(when he wasn't being a stinker as boys tend to be  )
> I'm glad it made you happy!
> Please stay warm and safe and PLEASE stop sending that cold white wet stuff this way my spoiled Texas goats can't handle it their poor little frozen toes and noses. I'm having to rotate them in and out of the warmer barn into the outside shed. Minerva and Ginny (my preggos) are surprisingly doing better than some of my Wethers. Its gone from 81 to 18* In 3 days
> I can't wait to see your next crop of kids and lambs!


I've seen  Lots of animals haven't taken to it well from the sounds of it. It is colder there than it is in Idaho! We got down to 17° last night, with a 2° wind chill but thats not that bad. Highs are supposed to me in the high 20s now and I am not complaining! Hopefully it warms up soon! Then you just have to deal with the yucky mud


----------



## SandyNubians

Not too bad last night. Got a bit over 3 inches. We have a moderate grade winter storm moving in this afternoon though. So we will see what happens with that. Supposed to get another 8 inches between today, tonight, and tomorrow.

Got a few pictures this morning but almost everyone was just keeping in the barn.

Ash. She was standing out in the snow by herself :shrug: I don't know if she was waiting for her grain or just being weird. 7 days left to day 145 from earliest breeding. 16 days until the latest breeding due date. Ligs are loose, but not quite ready yet.









Twinkle








And Liv. She's not very big so I am thinking either one little one or possibly she went into heat again after I marked her. So she could have a bit left. Nice litter udder going on though. So can't be more than 4 weeks.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aww, the girls look like they happy and content. I’ll bet you’re getting super excited just over a week and you get snuggle babies! I’m looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## toth boer goats

Pretty does.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

ahh such cute girls. Not much longer till we see some cute baby pictures.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww...we get to see wee ones soon.


----------



## SandyNubians

Started out as a great morning playing in the snow for a few hours. Now I am devasted.

I did a check and everyone looked good. Laughed a bit at the girls trying to walk through the snow. Went and filled the feeder, then played around outside for a bit. Went back into the barn to shovel out the poo. When I got to the back of the barn, my heart just dropped. A small kid layed there motionless. I picked it up to check. Very cold. An adorable little doeling. She looked the size of a full term kid. Preemie, yes, but not by much. Eyes could open and teeth just starting to poke through. I feel like if I had known, I could have possibly saved her . Then started the task of finding who it was. Didn't take long though. Liv walked up behind me and walked right over. I should have known. I saw her udder yesterday and thought to my self it was a good size! I figured that just meant another 7-10 days. Not, going to go soon. Looks like doeling was born around 4 or 5am. Pretty new, but still cold. Got everything cleaned up and put liv by herself since I didn't find the placenta. I will watch her for a bit and take colostrum. Not the way I wanted to start the kidding season.

How early does this kid look?


----------



## MadHouse

Oh no, that’s heartbreaking! :hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! I’m so so sorry! ((Hug))
She looks so close to being term, maybe a week.
Is Liv ok?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my. I am so sorry. I hate that this happened.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh no! I'm so so sorry! ((Hug))
> She looks so close to being term, maybe a week.
> Is Liv ok?


Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. It was a fairly large kid and aside from a little bit shorter than normal fur looked about full term. Just wish I knew, poor thing.

Liv seems ok. She got very upset after I moved the kid  I can hear her screaming outside poor girl. I milked her out and got quite a bit. One thing I noticed was that the milk looked like, well, milk. Vs the yellow colored colostrum. A very light yellow tint but not much. Maybe that is just nothing though.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh poor Liv (and you too) that got to be heart wrenching.
Is the milk/colostrum thick or watery? If it’s on the thicker side I’d think it’s just her Normal production Color if it’s thin I’d also be wondering.

How’s Ash and Twinkle?


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry you lost her.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh poor Liv (and you too) that got to be heart wrenching.
> Is the milk/colostrum thick or watery? If it's on the thicker side I'd think it's just her Normal production Color if it's thin I'd also be wondering.
> 
> How's Ash and Twinkle?


It is just like normal milk. Pretty watery. I guess a bit thicker but hardly noticeable. I can't remember what it was like her last kidding. I am just used to very thick, and yellow colostrum though, so it is different.

They seems ok. I gave them a check, felt ligs, and looked at udders and vulvas on everyone due soon. They seem fine. I felt kids in bubble, ash, and mary-lou, so there is that. Got the doeling cleaning up and bagged. I will take her in for a necropsy as soon as I can. Roads are closed for today at least. 13in of snow and still going. Another 4in expected tomorrow. I will hopefully be able to make the drive on Wednesday, then have some answers Thur or Fri. See if it is the same thing or different and go from there. I looked for the placenta but I do think liv must have eaten it. There is nothing hanging out at all. Aside from a bit of a messy tail, she looks completely normal.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Maybe have the milk tested too, might be weird hormones . I just don’t know but it wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry.


----------



## LisaCan89

I’m so sorry for your loss. The baby doesn’t look to early like you said maybe a week. Probably had trouble maintaining temp?


----------



## daisysmaid

I’m so sorry for your loss!! Sending hugs


----------



## Jubillee

Oh no, I am SO sorry for your loss. That is devastating


----------



## MellonFriend

You have my sympathies! I can imagine how tough that must be.


----------



## SandyNubians

Getting closer to a time I can relax a teeny bit. At least for ash. She is between day 143 and 133. So about a week until we are safe either way.

Day 134 for Bessie
Day 130 for Mary-lou
Day 130 for Twinkle Toes

Bubble I am worried about. She is on day 133. I can not feel ligs for the life of me. She is acting okay otherwise but I just could not find them at all. She is not as loose as a doe would be prior to kidding with gone ligs, but they just feel gone. No discharge, udder is about the same as yesterday(when she was normal just softish ligs) I am watching her super closely. Just hoping she can make it at least 7 more days. Aside from her everyone else seems good for the time being.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Oh I'm so sorry about the little girl you lost  and fingers crossed that Bubble holds them in for another 7 days.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, come on Bubble no making mama nervous, behave yourself!
Fingers crossed for Ash and all your girls! Praying you have no more issues.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cmon Bubbles. Hang on to those wee ones! Dont share!


----------



## SandyNubians

Sheesh its warm outside! 43 today. 42 tomorrow(of course, a 12° low as well) and then we get 3 more inches of snow, but it warms up again right after and will be in the 40s from then on.

Got a few more pics.

Ashleigh 5-12 days left.

















Mary-Lou(and a bit of bubbles belly on the right). She is getting a bigger belly. 15 days left(to day 147)









Bubbles udder. 7 days until day 140, which I would consider "Safe" but hopefully still 18 more days. Still can't feel ligs, but I am hoping that she is just messing with me.








Twinkle toes. She has 16 days left. She kidded on day 143(?) on her first kidding though, so I will watch start watching in about 9 days(day 140)








Lady. She is just got over some mites(finally!) So she is missing hair. It is growing back now though, and nobody has gotten it from her so that is a plus! 23 days left.


----------



## MellonFriend

They are all so huge!


----------



## Jubillee

SandyNubians said:


> Bubble I am worried about. She is on day 133. I can not feel ligs for the life of me. She is acting okay otherwise but I just could not find them at all. She is not as loose as a doe would be prior to kidding with gone ligs, but they just feel gone. No discharge, udder is about the same as yesterday(when she was normal just softish ligs) I am watching her super closely. Just hoping she can make it at least 7 more days. Aside from her everyone else seems good for the time being.


Peach is doing something like this too. She doesn't have the mushy feel but I finally found the ligs, they sunk way down and I can only really feel them softly at the top. So for her I will wait for the mushy raised tailhead. She's also rumpy and posty. Maybe Bubble's are the same, just hiding a bit. If she's like mine, they're tired of me feeling their back ends hahaha

And look at the bellies!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww! Look at the waddle squad...they all swallowed beach balls.
Seriously, they’re looking healthy and great this year


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww look at all those wee one bumps. Looks like a herd or two ready to be born! Happy kidding!


----------



## Tbs4life2000

SandyNubians said:


> No major updates. Spent yesterday going through and getting due dates for all the ones I remembered to write down, lol. 25 Days until kidding watch.
> 
> Buuut, today is a very special girl's birthday. Mara turned 2 today! So lucky to have this amazing, sweet girl! I only wish I could have saved her mama I did get a new vet this year. They are much closer than my last and in the event of literally all the wrong things happening at once they would be able to get here in 15 minutes vs 30 and flooding(Oh the joys of living right next to the river) traffic.
> 
> Anyways, birthday girl got some grain and lots of cuddles today. I love this girl so much.
> View attachment 196813
> View attachment 196815
> 
> 
> And some baby pics because she was/is absolutely adorable.
> View attachment 196817
> 
> View attachment 196819


OMG those ears. I'm in love️


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww! Look at the waddle squad...they all swallowed beach balls.
> Seriously, they're looking healthy and great this year


Aww, thank you! They could look better. Some have pretty icky looking fur. I feel awful as I haven't had minerals the last few months :hide: The dairy I buy them from wasn't able to get the stuff they need to make it and so I haven't got it in over 4 months. It is hard to give replamine every day to everyone. Hopefully they get a new batch made in a few months.


----------



## SandyNubians

I got a pic of bubbles belly! Hard to get one cause from the top down she hardly looks pregnant. She carries super low and in person she is HUGE! I am thinking at least trips, if not quads again.

Horrible pic. I took it from inside, but you can still see her belly.








Still a bit worried. But since nothing has happened I am hoping we are going to be ok. I still cannot feel ligs at all but maybe that is just how she is. Everything else still seems to be OK.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good grief that girls HUGE! Wow bubbles, that’s some gaggle of kids you’ve got in there....
I’m glad she’s still doing ok. Can you get Purina minerals anywhere? They might not be as good as your local made ones but in cold weather something’s better than nothing I’d think. I use bot wind rain and storm and the new purina goat mineral. Purina finally figured out goats need more copper and selenium so their minerals are better than they used to be.
Love the pictures. I wish we could have a pretty three rail like yours but we love on limestone so it’s next to impossible to get t posts in let alone nicefencing.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Good grief that girls HUGE! Wow bubbles, that's some gaggle of kids you've got in there....
> I'm glad she's still doing ok. Can you get Purina minerals anywhere? They might not be as good as your local made ones but in cold weather something's better than nothing I'd think. I use bot wind rain and storm and the new purina goat mineral. Purina finally figured out goats need more copper and selenium so their minerals are better than they used to be.
> Love the pictures. I wish we could have a pretty three rail like yours but we love on limestone so it's next to impossible to get t posts in let alone nicefencing.


My TSC has been out of the Wind & Rain(Aside from the fly control but I have heard that is not good for goats). They have never carried the goat minerals there. I may try and go to the one in the TSC that is a bit further away, they usually have some and I am headed to town today anyways. I have found the small bags of Manna Pro minerals at Walmart and usually get a few when I see them. But they eat them up within a few days so it is more like a treat, lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no, what a pain! I’m sorry.
Drive carefully!
That Bubble better not pop while you’re shopping! You’d better give her a stern talking to


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well? How’s Bubbles?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Well? How's Bubbles?


She is doing great! Best of all, I can feel her ligs! Well, kinda. I caught her laying down and was able to feel them then, and when she stood up. She has been acting totally fine so I think I was just paranoid!


----------



## SandyNubians

Everyone is doing great. No issues(knock on wood). We got the last day of snow Thursday and now it is melting away. Temps are going to be steady in the mid 40s. A couple of days of rain but the sun will be out on a few days it looks like. Wonderful weather for kidding! Except for the mud. It is super awful again and hardly any of the snow has melted yet!

Ashleigh should be safe any way you look at it. She is between day 146 and 137. Ligs were a bit loose tonight but otherwise, she is pretty normal. 

All the other girls, I want to say are all safe. I am much less worried now anyways. Nobody looks like they will be doing anything. They all are on 136 or 137 and looking boring(which is good!).


----------



## GoofyGoat

That’s great! I was hoping all was well there. It’s getting close and I can’t wait to see pictures but only after day 145-150, no scares this year please...healthy happy babies only. You’ve had too much heartache I want you to have smiles, not tears. Keeping good thoughts and sending positive energy and prayers your way.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay for 40°. That is great weather for wee ones to be born. And no parasites to be out yet! Sounds great! Cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, between day 140 and 149 for ash. She could go anytime now! Poor girl is miserable(not enough to keep her from escaping every fence though(doh)) Ligs were pretty loose tonight but udder is about the same. Will have to see what morning brings!

Day 139for everyone else! Everything is still very boring. Soooo, I think I will consider them safe! Of course, it would be better if they wait another 5 days, but if they kidded now most likely with a bit of help kids would be just fine. That is a big weight off my shoulder!

Now my worry has turned into excitement! We should have between 7 and 13 kids(and lambs) born within the next 10 days!!!(dance)

Then we have anime and Lady going a few weeks after that. More exciting news. Tala looks to be just starting to build a cute lil udder! She will be due early april.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, it’s going to be fun around your place soon! Bubble hasn’t popped yet phew, she gave you a scare, I’m glad all’s well. Ash is going to have the cutest little baby’s. How’s Mary-Lou and Twinkle doin’?
Aw, Talas got a little udder...I’m so excited for you! My Minerva has one month to go and she’s getting a little udder going too. So’s her twin Ginny, they’re the first babies we had when we moved to our new ranch 3 years ago so I’m on tetherhooks too. Tala and my girls were born about a week apart if I remember right.
I believe we’ll be kidding about the same time with Anime and Lady, that’ll be fun  
How many ewes do you have kidding soon? Do they usually have singles or twins? All those little lambs are going to be bouncing around right in time for Easter..what a treat.
I’m so excited for you! I can’t wait to see pictures


----------



## MellonFriend

That's great to hear! You are going to be filled to the brim with cuddles.:bighug:


----------



## MadHouse

So good to hear! I bet your shoulders came down a few inches.
Now the excitement! Good luck with all of them!


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Get those cameras ready! The cuteys are comeing!(pic):lolgoat::happygoat::goatkiss:


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Wow, it's going to be fun around your place soon! Bubble hasn't popped yet phew, she gave you a scare, I'm glad all's well. Ash is going to have the cutest little baby's. How's Mary-Lou and Twinkle doin'?
> Aw, Talas got a little udder...I'm so excited for you! My Minerva has one month to go and she's getting a little udder going too. So's her twin Ginny, they're the first babies we had when we moved to our new ranch 3 years ago so I'm on tetherhooks too. Tala and my girls were born about a week apart if I remember right.
> I believe we'll be kidding about the same time with Anime and Lady, that'll be fun
> How many ewes do you have kidding soon? Do they usually have singles or twins? All those little lambs are going to be bouncing around right in time for Easter..what a treat.
> I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see pictures


Mary-Lou and Twinkle are doing great. Both miserable, but good considering. I have to remember to watch Twinkle. If I remember she totally surprised me and kidded on day 143 on her first kidding. We will see what she does this time!

I know! I can't help but get excited. Sweet tala, she is such a mamas girl. Mama as in me, lol. Most my bottle kids really don't care about me after the first year. They just become goats. Tala is always hot on my heels. Especially now. She followed me through all the mud and around the yard just wanting to be scratched and treats. Love that girl!

Oooh, getting close! Can't wait to have more goats to start obsessing over again. One can never have enough!

Just Bessie that I know of. She was bred October 6 and 147 is average so she should have 6-7 days left. Still not sure if the Merino girl is bred. If she is, she isn't due for a bit. Winona I know isn't bred. I was told by their(Bessie and the Merino) previous owner they usually had Trips. I think twins. She hasn't changed size much. Could just be the wool, but the girls are the size of a large mini horse so who knows! I could fit all 4 of last years bottle kids in her belly easy so it is possible(I wonder how big the lambs will be?). Bessie's udder is huge. She has put all my dairy girls to shame and it is hardly even filled yet!

I am excited! Nice and warm for the most part. Still high teens/low 20s at night, but we are in mid-high 40s during the day. Just want this last bit of snow to melt and then we are ready for bouncy babies!


----------



## SandyNubians

Day 140!! Now it is official. We are (knock on wood) SAFE! 

Ash should go in the next 5 days. Ligs are a tad softer tonight and she was sleeping by herself, but otherwise pretty boring.

Twinkle toes went on day 143(I think) on her last kidding. Totally surprised me. I will be watching her closely as well. Her ligs were suspiciously low tonight. 

Everyone else is about the same. Udders a tad bigger. Ligs a tad softer. All pretty miserable. Spend their day moving from the feeder, sleeping in the barn, get water, back to the feeder, etc. 

I am making it totally official today and setting up the kidding pen, camera, and getting the kidding kit ready!


----------



## GoofyGoat

You made it! YAY! phew I’ll bet you’re glad to get to this milestone 

Tell Twinkle to behave herself, it’s not a race to see who kids first!

Give Tala a scratch for me (as well as the other girls) and tell them nice easy deliveries, no drama and they’ll get a whole bucket full of animal cookies


----------



## Jubillee

Yay for that relief! Praying for easy deliveries and gorgeous babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are goona see wee onez..all happy and cute. I cant wait to see who has the longest ears:heehee:!


----------



## SandyNubians

Moers kiko boars said:


> We are goona see wee onez..all happy and cute. I cant wait to see who has the longest ears:heehee:!


I know! I looove me some long ears:inlove: I bet it will be one of bubbles kids. Her quads last kidding had some pretty long ears! Only beat by Gertie, rootbeers kid.


----------



## MellonFriend

Good luck! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. :happygoat:


----------



## SandyNubians

We have a kid! Well, okay, I got him from someone. I have been trying my best to not buy anymore goats, I have enough(That's what I keep telling myself!) but this guy was on CL for free. His buddy had died the night before and they didn't want him to live alone. They were only 10 minutes away so what the heck! Cute little alpine. In a bit of a bad way. SUPER thin. Just skin and bone, no muscle on him at all. He is a month old but looks more like a 2 week old. Pure water scours. I did a fecal here and saw coccidia. So, I started him on corid, electrolytes, and cows milk. Previous owner had him on a universal milk replacer and mixed gelatin and yogurt with it. I mean, to each their own. Sometimes it works for people but this guy definitely wasn't doing too well on it. Between the replacer, the coccidia, losing his buddy, the 17° temps last night with no heat source, and stress of moving I am sure all added up to how he is. He is eating good and alert, so I think he has a pretty good chance. I lost my thermometer so I will buy one tomorrow morning and see if there is anything wrong in that department.

Here is Maui! Glad I am getting floors replaced! I don't have to worry about him soiling concrete :lolgoat:


----------



## MadHouse

Aww! What a little cutie!
Poor guy, but I am glad he came to you!
Now he can start his new life with good care.


----------



## SandyNubians

Last post! Back to the regularly scheduled program.

Ash is day 142-150. Should see kids in the next 3 days. I have forgotten to take any pictures of her udder but have been feeling. It definitely feels different this evening from how it felt this morning. Ligs are about the same maybe a bit lower. We will see what happens overnight!

Everyone else is day 141-142. So they should all go in the next 8 days or so.

Mary-lou. Poor girl gets huge the last few weeks!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! Maui is gorgeous! Great find, I’m sure you’ll whip him into shape in no time at all.
I think Ash will go Friday night/Saturday morning (official guess work)
Geez Mary-Lou, you swallowed a beach ball didn’t you...
Did your Dad pick Maui’s name? I Still get a giggle every time I walk past Gellato or Spam lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Maui is soooooo cute! He needs a flower lei! Good luck on your kidding. Those girls look.like they are going to keep you busy! :haha:


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Awww! Maui is gorgeous! Great find, I'm sure you'll whip him into shape in no time at all.
> I think Ash will go Friday night/Saturday morning (official guess work)
> Geez Mary-Lou, you swallowed a beach ball didn't you...
> Did your Dad pick Maui's name? I Still get a giggle every time I walk past Gellato or Spam lol


(rofl) Thank for the laugh! I do too. No, he didn't pick this one out though! The song "You're Welcome" from Moana played on the way back, lol. Maui seemed to fit.

He is doing waaay better already. Jumping and playing like crazy today! Teeth grinding has mostly stopped, I hear it every now and again. Before it was almost constant. Scours are just getting under control and firming up. Eating much more enthusiastically now. He is a trouble maker! Loves trying to headbutt everything and everyone. Eating the puppy pads. Doing flips off the wall. Love this little guy. Told myself I wouldn't keep him....but...


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, looks like it will be a race to the finish. I have no idea who will go first at this point.

Day 144-152ish for ash. 144 for everyone else.

Ash was standing outside. Ligs feel different but obviously there. Udder hasn't changed much. She was super skittish which was a bit strange.

Bubble was standing around too. I have mastered feeling her SUPER low ligs if I just feel further up towards her hip. I could barley feel one and couldn't find the other. Felt pretty darn mushy. Udder does look bigger and she had some discharge. Otherwise just standing around chewing cud.

Twinkle toe. I was watching her close today. Her udder has gotten bigger. She was very red in the back end. Discharge. Tail has looked pretty funny. Ligs are nearly gone. Still acting pretty normal though and udder isn't drastically bigger, just enough to be noticeable.

Mary-lou. She is about the same.

Bessie is pretty hard to tell. 3 days to 147. I can get a feel of her udder easily when I give grain in the morning but that's about it. After that, she is back to keeping her distance. She is acting normal and udder hasn't changed much though.

Here is poor ash


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh Ash, my goodness! You’re pear shaped! 

Cmon girls....I want pictures. No drama allowed!

Maui, momma will get you a surfboard if you stop eating your potty pads, they may be blue but they’re not waves! Silly boy!


----------



## MellonFriend

Ash! How many you got in there, girl? Twelve?! :haha:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh my goodness..little Ash is huge! Shes got a whole herd in there! Hope she lets us see them soon!


----------



## SandyNubians

We have a new front runner coming all the way from the back! 

It's Bessie!!

I did my rounds and checked everybody. All was well and nobody seemed particularly close. I walked out to where the sheep sleep and saw the merino girl by herself. She and bessie are NEVER apart. Thankfully the moon was out so it was pretty easy to see. I saw her up on the hill, alone. I was able to feel her udder and it feels and looks a lot bigger than before. Not quite tight, but getting there. 

So, I totally forgot to fix the barn up for kidding. I figured I could just do it easily once one of them looked close. Didn't think it would be at night(doh) So I had to pull a new bale of hay in to get everyone out of the barn. Mucked. Rebedded. Felt bad that I was kicking everyone out of the comfy part of the barn. Rebedded the rest of the barn so they would still be very comfy(and if there were surpise kids, warm). Fixed the fence part of the kidding pen. Just my luck the stupid outlet I usually use to hook up the camera wasn't working. Spent 45 mins trying to fix it before I just went out and found 5 more extension cords and hooked them together and it finally worked! 2am. Usually I post the update right as I go to bed at 12....Oh well. Cam is up and the watch is on! I put ash in with her as well. Her ligs were still pretty tight but I felt her udder may have been a bit bigger and I went through all that trouble to set it up, might as well make the most of it! Both girls seem content to be eating some hay. 

We will see what the morning brings! Day 145-153 for ash. 145 for everyone else.


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh, and I know I talk about how huge these sheep are. They are mostly by themselves so it is hard to get pics and compare sizes. This is from the cam a little bit ago.

Ash is the size of a normal (pregnant)nigi. She looks like she could be her baby!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, that’s burning the midnight oil at its truest sense of the word!
At least you got the cam working. 
Ash is tiny next to Bessie, you weren’t joking.
I’ll keep checking in ....


----------



## MadHouse

I wish you all good luck kidding and lambing!


----------



## MellonFriend

Woah that is a huge size difference! I hope all the birthing goes smoothly for you!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding and lambing.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Owwww its getting exciting! Cant wait to see the wee ones!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep.


----------



## Jubillee

That's a big ewe!! 

Any babies today?


----------



## SandyNubians

I swear I am going to lose it (headsmash) I do this every single year. I can always tell when they are for sure going to kid, yet I always end up doing a lot of wishful thinking prior.

Nothing! I could have sworn bessie would go! She was up at the top of the pasture by herself. Her udder is bigger. I got up every 2 hours and swore she was stretching...Nope! Nothing. Udder still isn't full. The bottom is, but everything else is still loose. 0 other signs.

Everybody else is still holding on as well.

Day 147. 
Ash's ligs felt softer. I didn't want to make her stand up and check her udder so can't tell you on that.

Bessie is the same. 147, her due date. We will see what she looks like in the morning.

Twinkles ligs felt softer tonight. Don't know about udder.

Bubbles ligs felt noticeably different tonight. Much wider of a squishy area and I could actually feel ligs now since her entire back end is mushy. Barely there. Udder is the same though.

Mary-Lou hasn't changed. She has stayed the same throughout and I thank her for that! *Should* be easy to tell when she will go.

Anime is getting pretty big in the belly and should have a couple weeks left.

Lady is looking pretty chunky as well.


----------



## MadHouse

I hope they don’t drive you insane.
I just thought, how you check on their udders and ligaments... imagine the does talking in the stall at night... “Her mind is just barely hanging on by a thread. She’s nearly there.” ops2rofl)
Good luck with them all!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

ITS THE DOE CODE!!!!mg: They plot & plan how they can drive us KRAZEEEEE!:imok::nod:..Just be strong...:clapping: you can do this. (rofl)!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well? How’s it going? How’s Ash and every one doing?


----------



## SandyNubians

(headsmash) Gosh darn doe code. I am going INSANE! How is it day 151 and 0 out of 5 goats(and one sheep) have gone or even look very close!

Okay, I did check dates and I got Mary-Lou and Twinkle early. They were bred October 8, putting them (still)at 149. The other girls remain the same. 150/151 days. 

Ash was standing totally alone(in the wind) tonight. Udder felt quite a bit bigger. Some discharge. She was stretching quite a bit earlier.

Bessie's udder has gotten even bigger over the last couple hours. A little bigger than a basketball now. Only the bottom feels tight though. Everything else is still pretty loose.

Bubble was also stretching a lot earlier. Udder maybe looked bigger tonight, it was dark though. Ligs are even looser than a little bit ago.

Mary-Lou is the same, ligs are softer.

Twinkle has had pretty loose ligs. Udder looks about the same but she was a fill during kidding girl on her FF.

Lady is on day 139, anime is probably right with her. Both have been filling udders and ligs have been getting loose.

I will do a few night checks but I don't think anyone will be going. Tomorrow does seem promising though! Surely at least one of them has got to pop...Right?(doh)


----------



## MellonFriend

:bonk: Oh boy, these crazy girls. They had to go and spread it to the sheep too. She must be taking notes and writing the "ewe code".


----------



## GoofyGoat

Geez, I can’t believe Ash hasn’t kidded or Bubble either. I thought for sure I’d see baby pics. Oh well, I’ll keep checking. Give Mara a scratch for me. (And everyone else too)
Hang in there


----------



## Jubillee

Sounds like Bubble and Ash should be going today! Hope you are out there snuggling adorable babies!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Get those gloves ready! Sounds like your going against a Doe Team:haha:! Good luck to you keeping up:imok:! Get that camera ready! Lol


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, I saw that bubbles udder was significantly larger this morning. Thankfully I am doing chores outside for the next few days so I was keeping tabs on her. Right when I finished my big chore of the month I saw that she had a bunch of goo. Into the kidding pen she goes! 

Gave everyone else a quick feel. Bessie's udder is bigger. Twinkles ligs are lower. Mary-lou is the same. Once I got bubble in the barn I heard a very quiet bleat. Ashleigh was standing right outside the gate. And she made a noise! That goat NEVER makes noise. Her udder isn't that much bigger but I think she is having some contraction and ligs feel gone. So, they are both in the pen munching on hay for now. Bubble should go soon, she has pushed a few times.


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! C’mon Bubbles and Ash!
You go girls!
I’m so excited for you!


----------



## Jubillee

Come on girls!!! It's baby time!


----------



## SandyNubians

Didn't go how I hoped  3 doelings and one unknown for bubble. 2 live. I think she is done. Need to feed the one, make sure bubble is nursing the other. Then head out and get some antibiotics. Ash's udder has just has filled but I think she will wait until tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## GoofyGoat

She had quads? I’m so So sorry that the little ones didn’t make it. Sounds like you had a rough delivery. Poor Bubbles! ((HUG)) 
Two doelings though is good. I hope Ash holds out long enough for you to grab the antibiotics and get Bubble and her girls situated.
Hang in there and keep us posted.


----------



## SandyNubians

Bubble had quads. Kinda. First one to come out was the one I have in the house. She was a good sized girl and took a bit of pulling. Had a very hard time breathing for the first minute so I swung her. Then I saw another leg coming out. I grabbed it and it felt totally off. Not like a normal kid at all. It wouldn't budge so I pushed it back in. Nothing felt right. Once I got in the birth canal it was pretty easy. Mummified doeling. After that what I thought was an empty sac came out but it had a very decomposed mummified kid. I would guess probably 4 months along. At that point, I went all the way in just to check. Waaay down on the bottom, I felt what I thought was another deceased kid. Until I felt it move. I got her pulled up to the birth canal and got her out after a bit of maneuvering. The last doe born(the live one) is doing great. She was up and nursing within 20 minutes. I brought the other doeling(first born) inside because she just wasn't as strong. I have syringe fed her a couple times and she is finally starting to drink from the bottle now.

I started bubble on a heavy dose of Pen G. She does still have the decomposed placenta hanging out. She passed the healthy one but this one is not moving. I don't know if I should pull it out or?
This is what it looks like

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh and here is the little girl that's inside. I will try and get some of the other once her and bubble are settled it


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, she’s adorable! Good grief, no, I wouldn’t pull anything. You can do a Warm saline uterine flush with a dissolved bolus in it. It will help things along and feel good. Poor Bubble, she had a rough go. 
How’s Ash?


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, she's adorable! Good grief, no, I wouldn't pull anything. You can do a Warm saline uterine flush with a dissolved bolus in it. It will help things along and feel good. Poor Bubble, she had a rough go.
> How's Ash?


Yeah, thats what I was thinking. The healthy one came out perfectly normal. This one obviously is rotting and dead so I didn't know if it was attached still or if it is something that should be taken out. I will leave it alone and flush her out later. Checking ash now, but she was just chewing cud not too long ago. I think tomorrow would be more likely for her.


----------



## Julia yuanli

SandyNubians said:


> (headsmash) Gosh darn doe code. I am going INSANE! How is it day 151 and 0 out of 5 goats(and one sheep) have gone or even look very close!
> 
> Okay, I did check dates and I got Mary-Lou and Twinkle early. They were bred October 8, putting them (still)at 149. The other girls remain the same. 150/151 days.
> 
> Ash was standing totally alone(in the wind) tonight. Udder felt quite a bit bigger. Some discharge. She was stretching quite a bit earlier.
> 
> Bessie's udder has gotten even bigger over the last couple hours. A little bigger than a basketball now. Only the bottom feels tight though. Everything else is still pretty loose.
> 
> Bubble was also stretching a lot earlier. Udder maybe looked bigger tonight, it was dark though. Ligs are even looser than a little bit ago.
> 
> Mary-Lou is the same, ligs are softer.
> 
> Twinkle has had pretty loose ligs. Udder looks about the same but she was a fill during kidding girl on her FF.
> 
> Lady is on day 139, anime is probably right with her. Both have been filling udders and ligs have been getting loose.
> 
> I will do a few night checks but I don't think anyone will be going. Tomorrow does seem promising though! Surely at least one of them has got to pop...Right?(doh)


I am goat beginner. When you say the doe stretched, what does it mean ?


----------



## GoofyGoat

Julia yuanli said:


> I am goat beginner. When you say the doe stretched, what does it mean ?


Stretching is like what you do when you get up from sitting too long ...yawn and stretch out the muscles to get moving again.


----------



## SandyNubians

Julia yuanli said:


> I am goat beginner. When you say the doe stretched, what does it mean ?


When they are close to due and are stretching a lot, more than 5 times in a 10 minute period, that usually(not always!) Means they are getting kids into position. If they are arching their back and stretching like a cat, that could be contractions.


----------



## SandyNubians

Everything seems good this morning. Bubble is eating and drinking great. That yucky placenta is hanging out about 2ft. I tied the end and it is surely but slowly moving. It is out about another 4 inches from just 5 minutes ago. Should be out all the way soon. Both little doelings are doing great. The one on mama is eating a bunch and starting to hop around. The girl inside is up to eating 4oz by herself and starting to explore.

Ash is back to normal. I can feel ligs again and looking back on pictures of her last kidding her udder isn't quite full yet. She would be on day 152, but, really it could be anytime. She was with peewee for about 3 weeks. She is acting perfectly normal so I am trying not to worry too much.

Bessie should go today. Udder has blown up and poor girl is trying to take all the babies! She was chasing maui down, then came into the barn and was trying to get with bubbles baby(which bubble was not too happy about!). She wasn't over when I filled the feeder and threw hay out and kinda just wandering around. Hopefully she will go sometime in the afternoon when it warms up a bit.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Are you going to put the inside baby back with Bubbles!

I’d love a video of the very pregnant Bessie chasing little Maui that must of been quite a funny sight. 

Seriously Ash, let go of those babies already... ugh, you’re being silly.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Are you going to put the inside baby back with Bubbles!
> 
> I'd love a video of the very pregnant Bessie chasing little Maui that must of been quite a funny sight.
> 
> Seriously Ash, let go of those babies already... ugh, you're being silly.


I may try, depends when she starts eating good. She is eating ok, but lows are still in the 20s and I just dont want her to get cold and having no food in her belly doesn't really help.

I will have to try and get one. It is pretty funny!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Brrrr, it’s getting hot here. We went from winter to summer in two days 
I’d love to see it 

Ash decide to cooperate yet?


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute baby.


----------



## SandyNubians

The afterbirth finally fell out. Bit sigh of relief!
Here is the other little girl. She is a cutie.









And here is bessie stalking them.







Poor girl needs to start having her own! She is pacing up and down the fence line stopping to check on maui in the chicken coop, then going to check on bubbles girl, on repeat

This is old. I thought I hit post earlier ops2:


----------



## SandyNubians

Bessie had one big ol ram lamb. Totally text book no issues. He was standing and tried nursing in less than 5 minutes! He is the cutest thing ever! She has more than enough milk for him, that's for sure! I brought inside doeling out to bubble and she was ok with her but didn't want to let her drink. Bessie, as soon as she heard her cry, wanted her! I set her down and she didn't even both to sniff. Just started licking her. I would graft onto her, but don't think that would be best for the kid.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, good momma Bessie! From what I understand Ewe's usually only an count to one Lamb, and have to be taught they have more than one. @fivemoremiles am I wrong here?
Bum lambs can be put on does, but I don't know if it works the other way around. No matter, it's sure is sweet that Bessie wants to.
Maybe you just have to work harder with Bubble? Or have a house goat which is always fun.
Anyway congratulations to you and Bessie on your new ram!


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Aw, good momma Bessie! From what I understand Ewe's usually only an count to one Lamb, and have to be taught they have more than one. @fivemoremiles am I wrong here?
> Bum lambs can be put on does, but I don't know if it works the other way around. No matter, it's sure is sweet that Bessie wants to.
> Maybe you just have to work harder with Bubble? Or have a house goat which is always fun.
> Anyway congratulations to you and Bessie on your new ram!


Yeah, that's what I was wondering. I have seen it done the other way around, and on cows, but never sheep. I also don't know if the milk would even be okay as even the milk replacers are pretty different between the 2 and I wouldn't want the kid ill or malnourished as a result.. Never mind anyways! I just went out and there was another lamb! Bigger than the first, another ram. 1 hour, 20 minutes apart.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Holy smokes! That must have been a shock! Well, congratulations again on your two new boys. I can’t wait to see pics. Bubbles girls are so cute! Are you keeping both?


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, things are moving fast for you now!!!
Congrats on the two rams!
The little doelings are both so cute! The first one looks like a curly sheep. :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cant wait to see pictures of your wee ones! They sound adorable!


----------



## fivemoremiles

I have not tried kids on ewes ether. I am remodeling the grafting barn this month. i am using some ewes this year. I will have lambs and kid in the mix. so i will find out how it goes. i will start a thread once i start to use the barn.
My grafting barn is more of a milking barn where the lambs are the inflation's. the lambs and kids don't mind who they suck on as long as they get food.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well Ash...your turn!


----------



## fivemoremiles

I think you are asking can imprinting of the ewe be changed to except a lamb or kid that is not there own. 
in short the answer is no.
a ewe is lightly imprinted to here own lambs. if a lamb gets sick and you remove it from the ewe to treat for more than two hours the ewe will most likely reject it. 
some goats will imprint to lambs and kids that are not there own. I have had a doe that had 4 lambs follow her every year.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Is everything ok?
Has Ash kidded yet?
Just checking in....


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## SandyNubians

Sorry for no updates. Had people in replacing the floor for 3 days and I had to sleep in the shed, lol. No internet or charger. Nobody else has gone yet.

Ashleigh and Twinkle toes both have had significant udder changes over the day. Both have gone or super low ligs. I expect them to go tomorrow but will check a few times tonight.

Mary-lou is about the same. Lady and Anime should be day 145. So any time now for them! 

Bessies lambs are doing great. Bubble had a few off days but the Antibiotics did her job and after a couple of bad days, she was improving and is doing great now. As are both her doeling.


----------



## SandyNubians

Or tonight (doh) Just after I posted that I went out to do one check before I get my first nap in. First thing I see standing right in middle of all the sleeping goats is twinkle and a kid! I checked her not even an hour ago and she was just laying in the pile outside the barn next to everyone else. Totally normal.

Picked baby up and got him moved to a more secluded area so they can bond. One BIG single buckling. He was hollering and already stumbling around. Drank quite a bit. I would say I missed it by about 10 minutes. Placenta is hanging out, I bumped and felt nothing so I am pretty certain she is done. Hey, i'm happy! Twinkle did great! Obviously this big guy is very healthy. And exactly what I wanted! I was hoping for buck/doe twins so I could pull the doe since she doesn't have the most milk, but single buckling works just as good. Here is a quick pic of him before I got them moved









Twinkle is doing great and is being a great mama. I feel pretty safe getting a couple hours of rest. Ash was about the same
Ligs nearly gone but not quite.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Twinkle! Great job momma! Congratulations on getting your buckling, is it PeeWee’s? 
I’m glad to hear Bubble is picking up, and Bessie and her lambs are doing well.
I hope you’re enjoying your new floors, sounds like you put up with a lot to get them in.
Really Ash, no kids YET this is getting ridiculous, you better have a couple of doelings cooking in there!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats on that Buckling. He is adorable....and BIG! :wow:


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations! That’s great that she did everything on her own.
Good job, Twinkle Toes! Beautiful little (big) boy!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute, congrats.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Yay Twinkle! Great job momma! Congratulations on getting your buckling, is it PeeWee's?
> I'm glad to hear Bubble is picking up, and Bessie and her lambs are doing well.
> I hope you're enjoying your new floors, sounds like you put up with a lot to get them in.
> Really Ash, no kids YET this is getting ridiculous, you better have a couple of doelings cooking in there!


No, he is out of tarzan. Ash and Lady are the only 2 that are bred to peewee.


----------



## SandyNubians

We got a another big healthy kid! Ash had a single doeling yesterday. A little bit dramatic of a birth. Head only, feet all the way back. Once the head was out she started breathing. Another minute and the breathing was turning to gasping and she was turning purple so I started to assist. Almost another minute and I still couldn't get her out. I managed to squeeze my finger in far enough to hook onto a leg and pull it forward. She came out pretty easy after that. A little rubbing and she was breathing good. She was up walking and drinking within 10 minutes! I decided to pull her so that way I can move bubbles doeling outside. I don't normally put them out alone.

She is a big doeling though! 6.8lbs! She is nearly as big as bubbles 1 week old boer doeling. A kid out of a 50lb goat vs a kid(albeit a quad) out of a 175lb goat. Bit of a size difference there!

























Here is a picture of twinkle and her boy. He is such a cutie.









Mary-lou should go soon. Udder is big and tight this morning. I say probably this afternoon/evening.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay! You got a peewee doeling! I’m so happy for you! She’s gorgeous 
Great assist, I hate head only I lost fleurs doeling last year because I couldn’t get in And get a leg out before her cord snapped 

C’mon Mary- Lou! More healthy happy kids please!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very cute.


----------



## SandyNubians

Buck/Doe twins for Mary-lou! In try Marylou fashion, she was simply walking around eating some leave while I was cleaning up the shed. She walked a bit more then just plopped down and started pushing. Ligs weren't even fully gone yet(She has done that before so I knew that wasn't much help). Not even 8 minutes after the first push she had 2 on the ground. First one, brown doeling, got a bit of pulling. Second one just plopped out 2 minutes after the first. Boy were they ever hungry! Bumping and suckling like champs. I left them alone to bond for a bit. They both got plenty of colostrum before I left. I moved them into the kidding pen, but mary lou insisted she be in the dirtiest part of the barn
The doeling, not even 2 minutes old at that point! 








Buckling just a couple minutes old









Lady looks to be gearing up. Ligs are very low and udder has gotten bigger so possibly tonight/tomorrow for her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh Wow..nice birthing of the twins! Awesome.good luck with Lady!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, she makes it look too easy! That’s fantastic! Congratulations to you both! From what I can see they’re too cute! Is the doe the lighter one like momma?


----------



## Jubillee

Wow baby explosion!! They are so adorable! Congrats on healthy kiddings and babies!!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!!! All very cute!
I’m so glad they are all well!


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s Lady this morning? Maybe she’ll give you a Peewee buckling then you’ll have a pair, that’d be great,
Keep us posted please!

C’mon Lady...let’s see the little ones!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww congrats.


----------



## MellonFriend

Ash's doeling is SO PRETTY! The rest of them are adorable too! :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## SandyNubians

Okay, so trips from lady! They are so TINY!

Doeling born first 1.54lbs
Buckling born second 1.47lbs
Buckling born third 1.70lbs
I thought they were preemies for a split second because of how small they were.

Doeling came tail first, legs tucked in. Once I got a leg pulled out she came quick. The 1st buckling followed seconds behind in a normal position. Then buckling number 3 came out head only about 30 seconds after and with a little pulling he was right out
This is the best I have right now. 















Poor things. They haven't even attempted to stand much yet. I managed to get a couple ml of colostrum into the 2 bucklings the doeling has yet to try. Just trying to keep them warm. (headsmash) Gah! I did not want 3 more bottle kids.


----------



## SandyNubians

GoofyGoat said:


> Wow, she makes it look too easy! That's fantastic! Congratulations to you both! From what I can see they're too cute! Is the doe the lighter one like momma?


The doeling is the light one, yep! They are super cute. Already running around and playing with the older kids.


----------



## SandyNubians

And here is bubbles doeling and the lamb twins earlier today.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Congrats on the triplets! If you have any Nutri Drench a dab on your finger helps them to get motivated.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwww Peewee bucklings yay! And a bonus doeling, can’t beat that.
I’m sure you did the normal b complex selenium etc maybe they just need fed a few times to get going.
How’s Lady? Was it rough for her?
You got lots of snuggle bugs the pic of the lambs and bubble doeling is too cute!
Congratulations


----------



## SandyNubians

Y


GoofyGoat said:


> Awwww Peewee bucklings yay! And a bonus doeling, can't beat that.
> I'm sure you did the normal b complex selenium etc maybe they just need fed a few times to get going.
> How's Lady? Was it rough for her?
> You got lots of snuggle bugs the pic of the lambs and bubble doeling is too cute!
> Congratulations


Yep, all was given first thing. I used my finger to get the doeling to suck and slowly used a syringe to get some in her. Not long after all 3 were drinking like champs! Doeling is eating best of them all now. She is a spunky little girl.
Lady is great! Not hard at all. A little help with the first two to reposition and they shot right out.


----------



## MellonFriend

My word all under two pounds! Those sure are some tiny ones. I'll bet they are extra adorable at that size.


----------



## SandyNubians

Okay, holy cow. The size comparison! Ashleighs 2 day old(she was on the bigger side, but still) vs the little doeling(buckling is 1st pic). They are so teeny tiny! Smallest kids I have ever had born here.














































They are eating very tiny amounts at a time so I will be up most of the night(trying to finish painting a shed anyways) and will feed them every hour or 2. They have eaten about 4oz between the 3 of them so far so I am pretty happy. Hoping to get about 8oz between all 3.


----------



## MellonFriend

mg: That is amazing.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awww! Peewee’s kids are mini peewees ...too adorable! 
Sounds like they’re eating well, being so tiny, proportionally sounds like they’re getting the right amount of colostrum. I’m like you and like to make sure they get plenty. 
Sounds like y’all are about to get walloped with snow again, I’ll bet you’re so sick of it.
Btw, I love your new flooring! Looks great! Is it the pet proof hardwood? I’m thinking of having that put into my library and a couple other rooms.
Let me know if you like it please!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohhhh so tiny. Talk about.minis...they are adorable. Keep up the Fantastic Job! Hope you can get.in a nap today!


----------



## toth boer goats

So tiny and adorable.


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, sadly we lost lady's doeling today.  I'm devastated. I really loved that girl. She was the strongest of the 3, super silly and loud. And just like that she was gone. The other 2 seem to be doing alright.

Anime had Buck/Doe twins yesterday. They are doing well.

We are done with kidding until april/may.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! I’m so sorry 

Congratulations on anime’s twins.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

That shocking experience really hurts. Im so sorry. 
Im glad you ended with twins!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh, I'm so sorry for your loss. That's got to be so tough. :hug:


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh no, I am so very sorry.


----------



## SandyNubians

Mara had a single paint buckling today. Sadly, 4 weeks early and didn't make it😞. She was perfectly normal this morning. I went out to give the kids corid and noticed she had a string of red goo. I already knew what that meant. I was getting ready to move her to the kidding pen but right as I grabbed her noticed a deceased little buckling on the ground. Mara is perfectly fine. Eating, was bouncing around. Couldn't care less. I milked her out since her udder super full(Wish I had noticed this morning). But I am just glad mara is ok. 

So, I believe all that is left is Sarsaparilla sometime in mid May, and possibly Meredith.


----------



## ksalvagno

Sorry she aborted.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im sorry for your loss. Im grateful the doe is ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no! I’m so sorry! I’m so glad Mara is ok, that’s what matters right now.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so very sorry for your loss. 
Glad mama is ok.


----------



## SandyNubians

Okay, well. Everything was going as normal this morning. At around 12:20pm I went to feed lady's boys, then check everyone else. As I was getting ready to leave after all was done I saw 2 kids laying on the ground. Sarsparilla followed behind me bleating so I knew it was hers. Picked one up and it was obviosly dead. Missing a leg? Looked like a break so I'm thinking maybe sas ate it cleaning them off. I picked up the other and it screamed! Very quiet, very gurgled but I heard it. Freaked me out as they were obviously too early. Day 140 for sas was May 7. So today is only day 121. I know that for absolute sure because I brought her to someone else to be bred since peewee had passed away. She was only there 2 days and never went into heat after that.

I ran as fast as I could to the barn. Gave him a couple deep breaths as he looked to be struggling. Swung him and cleared his mouth. To my surprise, he started breathing better as well as attempting to move. I checked the other just incase but got no heart beat.

I brought this little guy in and got him sitting up. Got him on a nice warm area with a heater. I gave a few tiny drops of colostrum onto his tongue. He is breathing pretty normally(a bit fast, but otherwise doing ok)! I have no idea, how on earth this little goat is still alive! His eyes are not open, his ears are floppy and hairless. I am working on getting dex. I will have to pick up a tubing kit as well since he won't be drinking it looks like. I need to dig through my stuff and try to find my BoSe, and B complex. Everything is all over since I had people painting and reflooring.

Here is the cute little guy. Sadly, I don't expect him to make it. He is just super early. But darn it, he is fighting and I will right alongside him.


----------



## SandyNubians

That was written before I went out and got a new tubing kit. It has been 3 hours since I found him, I assume close to 3 1/2- 4 hours since he was born. He is already looking waaay better! I am in shock. I have never seen a goat this preemie act like this, and sadly, I have seen a lot! I tubed 16cc in and he did good. Even trying to stand a little bit, though can't hold himself up. He is a little fighter!


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie! I hope he does well for you.


----------



## SandyNubians

ksalvagno said:


> What a cutie! I hope he does well for you.


Thank you! I hope so too. I keep trying to tell myself the odds aren't in his favor but every time I look at him he seems to be doing a little bit better. Still trying to get some dex, but I am out and vet isn't open until tomorrow.


----------



## SandyNubians

Duplicate


----------



## FizzyGoats

He’s such an adorable little thing. I didn’t even know a kid could live being that premature. No matter what, he’s a fighter and super lucky to have you there to help him.


----------



## SandyNubians

FizzyGoats said:


> He’s such an adorable little thing. I didn’t even know a kid could live being that premature. No matter what, he’s a fighter and super lucky to have you there to help him.


I didn't either. Earliest I have ever heard of that survived was born on day 135. That is why it is so shocking to me! He really shouldn't be alive. His brother wasn't(though maybe that was due to the leg). And over the last 3 years I have sadly had probably, 15-20? Preemies born in this time range give or take a few days. Not a single one survived more than 5-10minutes at most after being born. Usually day 140 is when you are safe and kids could survive(Though not even a guarantee then). That is what I mark my due dates as, for the most part. Any sooner than that, even just a day or two, the kids lungs will not be developed enough to support them and they usually pass away.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh I hope he makes it for you! Sorry the other one didn't make it. 😢


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Keep up the great work! I hope he survives!


----------



## SandyNubians

Well, about 9 hours since I found him. He has been tubed 3 times. I gave him BoSe and B-complex. When I went out to buy the B-complex I came home to find him away from the heater and cold. I thought he had passed away. Thankfully after he got in front of the heater for a bit he seemed to start breathing better again. His breathing is much slower now, which is a good thing! Before it was pretty fast. Now it is about normal. He protested the B-complex best he could, poor baby. He seems to be perking up though. He did pee. I may give him an enema soon. 

He is quite the complainer! He has bleated maybe 10 times after I moved him from the heater to the heat lamp, cause I was dying of heat. Lol. 

I did find 3 other threads of kids born preemie with eyes still closed. Sadly, none of them made it past 4 days. 2 passed away after less than 24 hours. I am still not being too hopeful, but as long as he is fighting and not in obvious pain, I will keep fighting with him. I will hopefully get him started on dex tomorrow.


----------



## SandyNubians

And a picture before bedtime. Gonna be a long night! I made sure to stock up on energy drinks when I went to town, lol.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my! Sandy you’re amazing! He’s so lucky to have you. Ugh, I wish you were closer , so I could give you some dex...
praying hard this little guy does well for you, he’s in amazing, great hands.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How is the little guy today? How are you?


----------



## toth boer goats

Be sure to keep the baby upright.
Hope things will be ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s everything going? We haven’t seen you on here lately. Just checking in!


----------

